
Show HN: Challenge your friends to a JavaScript knowledge battle - LegitGandalf
https://jsbattle.net/battle/trusty-anteater-14-5a9c
======
LegitGandalf
ready-tarantula is in the lead with a perfect score in 24 seconds!

If anyone has ideas for improvement hmu! :)

